# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  DURC artigiano senza dipendenti

## ric74

Salve,
sono alle prese con la richiesta di un DURC per una ditta individuale artigiana senza dipendenti. Ho provato sul sito "sportellounicoprevidenziale" ma non accetta la matricola Inps di 8 cifre. Ho provato di tutto: mettendo gli zeri prima della matricola, dopo la matricola ho provato ad inserire i 99, ho inserito le lettere della matricola, ma niente. Nemmeno al numero verde Inps mi hanno saputo aiutare.
Cercando su internet ho però trovato qualcosa di interessante, almeno credo.
a) che una ditta individuale senza dipendenti non può richiedere il Durc ma deve richiedere un documento diverso (di cui adesso non ricordo il nome);
b) come fare a richiedere questo documento di regolarità contributiva se non accetta il numero matricola?;
c) dove trovo, eventualmente, il modello cartaceo per la richiesta del DURC (sul sito Inps e Inail, ma dove?)? 
grazie.

----------


## WEB

> Salve,
> sono alle prese con la richiesta di un DURC per una ditta individuale artigiana senza dipendenti. Ho provato sul sito "sportellounicoprevidenziale" ma non accetta la matricola Inps di 8 cifre. Ho provato di tutto: mettendo gli zeri prima della matricola, dopo la matricola ho provato ad inserire i 99, ho inserito le lettere della matricola, ma niente. Nemmeno al numero verde Inps mi hanno saputo aiutare.
> Cercando su internet ho però trovato qualcosa di interessante, almeno credo.
> a) che una ditta individuale senza dipendenti non può richiedere il Durc ma deve richiedere un documento diverso (di cui adesso non ricordo il nome);
> b) come fare a richiedere questo documento di regolarità contributiva se non accetta il numero matricola?;
> c) dove trovo, eventualmente, il modello cartaceo per la richiesta del DURC (sul sito Inps e Inail, ma dove?)? 
> grazie.

  Ho fatto diverse volte la richiesta del durc per artigiani senza dip. e sono andate a buon fine. Ma in che senso nn accetta 8 cifre mi sembra di ricordare che ci vogliono oltre alle 8 cifre anche le due lettere finali , in quanto il codice azienda inps e' di 8 numeri+2lettere. Hai messo Autonomi? contratto collettivo :nessuno.

----------


## ric74

Grazie tante, ho risolto il problema. L'errore che facevo era quello di mettere la voce impresa invece di lavoratore autonomo.

----------


## adrex

> Ho fatto diverse volte la richiesta del durc per artigiani senza dip. e sono andate a buon fine. Ma in che senso nn accetta 8 cifre mi sembra di ricordare che ci vogliono oltre alle 8 cifre anche le due lettere finali , in quanto il codice azienda inps e' di 8 numeri+2lettere. Hai messo Autonomi? contratto collettivo :nessuno.

  Grazie, mi avete risolto un grattacapo infinito!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
è da due giorni che non riuscivo a capire perchè non mi accettava la matricola INPS!

----------


## RunDLL

Buongiorno, aggiorno questa discussione perchè sinceramente non ho capito come richiedere il DURC dal sito dell'INPS.
Ho effettuato l'accesso, vado su "Servizi on line", nella sezione "I più richiesti" clicco su "DURC" e mi rimanda in una pagina dove non so più che fare. C'è una lista di link: 
Servizi Rapporto di Lavoro Domestico  
Invio Moduli On-Line  
Scarico Logo INPS  
Modifica Email  
Sgravi contrattazione di secondo livello  
Sgravi contrattazione II livello 2009  
Elenchi lavoratori sospesi  
Gestione Deleghe   
L'ho provati tutti ma non trovo nulla riguardo al DURC.
Sinceramente non so che cosa sono, ero un commerciante porta a porta che ha richiesto la variazione ad artigiano 2 mesi fà.
Sono stato informato che la domanda era stata accettata ma volevano le mie fatture di vendita e di acquisto attrezzature oltre ad una relazione della mia attività. Ho mandato tutto più di un mese fà ma non ho saputo più nulla, tanto per cambiare.
Pertanto attualmente non so se sono artigiano od ancora commerciante porta a porta, comunque ho una ditta individuale senza dipendenti.
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## ilariuccia

> Buongiorno, aggiorno questa discussione perchè sinceramente non ho capito come richiedere il DURC dal sito dell'INPS.
> Ho effettuato l'accesso, vado su "Servizi on line", nella sezione "I più richiesti" clicco su "DURC" e mi rimanda in una pagina dove non so più che fare. C'è una lista di link: 
> Servizi Rapporto di Lavoro Domestico  
> Invio Moduli On-Line  
> Scarico Logo INPS  
> Modifica Email  
> Sgravi contrattazione di secondo livello  
> Sgravi contrattazione II livello 2009  
> Elenchi lavoratori sospesi  
> ...

  Vai sul sito SPORTELLO UNICO PREVIDENZIALE

----------


## RunDLL

Grazie della risposta. In questo sito devo avere delle credenziali per l'accesso e per ottenerle, leggo, in una sede INAIL ma io non sono iscritto all'INAIL.

----------

